# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Genitale wratten - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Genitale wratten herkennen, behandelen en voorkomen*

Condylomata acuminata, ook genitale wratten genoemd, worden veroorzaakt door bepaalde vormen van het humane papillomavirus (HPV). Hoewel in de meeste gevallen vrij onschuldig, moeten deze wratten goed behandeld en opgevolgd worden. Ze zijn inderdaad hinderlijk, zeer besmettelijk en ze wijzen op de aanwezigheid van een virus dat kan leiden tot baarmoederhalskanker.


Besmetting door het papillomavirus leidt tot de ontwikkeling van wratten op en bij de geslachtsdelen. Deze genitale wratten, ook condylomata acuminata genoemd, verschijnen bij de vrouw rond de anus, op de vulva, in de vagina en op de baarmoederhals, en bij de man op de penis, op de balzak en rond de anus. Sommige wratten zijn volledig plat en dus amper zichtbaar, andere daarentegen zien eruit als grijze, roze of beige puisten. Er kunnen ook rode wratten ontstaan in de vorm van een hanenkam. De directe gevolgen zijn uitsluitend lokaal, maar ze zijn zeer onaangenaam: irritatie, jeuk, onaangename geur, enz.


*Hoe kunnen condylomata behandeld worden?*

Er bestaat speciale zalf voor de behandeling van genitale wratten. Artsen kunnen de wratten ook chirurgisch wegnemen of opteren voor cryotherapie (koudebehandeling). Het is echter niet aan te raden een agressieve behandeling op te starten meteen na het verschijnen van de eerste wratten, omdat deze zouden kunnen terugkeren. Het is wel zeer belangrijk uw gynaecoloog of huisarts te raadplegen als u op of bij uw geslachtsdelen condylomata aantreft of abnormale jeuk voelt. De aanwezigheid van deze wratten wijst ook op de aanwezigheid van het papillomavirus (HPV), waarvan sommige vormen baarmoederhalskanker kunnen veroorzaken. Uw gynaecoloog zal u waarschijnlijk een regelmatige en preventieve controle aanbevelen.


*Kan men condylomata voorkomen?*

Condylomata worden veroorzaakt door een seksueel overdraagbaar virus. Ze kunnen dus voorkomen worden... Allereerst door seksuele betrekkingen met verschillende partners te vermijden. Zelfs het gebruik van een condoom biedt geen volledige bescherming wanneer een partner besmet is (1). Volgens een Amerikaans onderzoek, heeft 11% van de mensen die 10 of meer seksuele partners gehad hebben, last of last gehad van condylomata... Bij mensen die slechts één of twee seksuele partners gehad hebben, is dat slechts 2%. Er bestaat bovendien een vaccin tegen het papillomavirus. Dit vaccin richt zich vooral op de virusvarianten die de meeste gevallen van baarmoederhalskanker veroorzaken, maar één van de twee vaccins die op de markt zijn, biedt eveneens bescherming tegen de varianten die genitale wratten veroorzaken. Raadpleeg uw arts voor meer inlichtingen!


Marion Garteiser, gezondheidsjournaliste
19/10/2009

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Diane5103

als er een vaccin tegen is, waarom wordt die door de huisarts/gyneacoloog dan niet aangeboden?

Bij mij is gisteren voor de 2e keer wratjes weg gebrand en ik moet bekennen dat ik er niet zo veel vertrouwen in heb dat het ook eg blijft. Het waren zoveel blutjes.. 

Kan k er ook gewoon om vragen, om die enting?

----------


## Agnes574

Vragen kan geen kwaad hé; nee heb je, ja kan je krijgen!!
Gewoon vragen om die inenting dus!!

----------


## sophke

Bij mij ook genitiale wratten vastgesteld wel hele kleintjes maar moet ze toch behandelen gedurende 4 maanden met een speciale zalf. Heel vervelend net nu ik in het prille begin van een nieuwe relatie zit met een persoon waarmee ik eigenlijk wel verder wil in mn leven, maar ik durf hem hierover niets te zeggen uit schrik dat hij mss totaal verkeerde gedachten zal krijgen over mij maar wil hem natuurlijk ook niet besmetten, is het nog besmettelijk van zodra je met de behandeling bent gestart? Groetjes, Sophke

----------


## Diane5103

> Bij mij ook genitiale wratten vastgesteld wel hele kleintjes maar moet ze toch behandelen gedurende 4 maanden met een speciale zalf. Heel vervelend net nu ik in het prille begin van een nieuwe relatie zit met een persoon waarmee ik eigenlijk wel verder wil in mn leven, maar ik durf hem hierover niets te zeggen uit schrik dat hij mss totaal verkeerde gedachten zal krijgen over mij maar wil hem natuurlijk ook niet besmetten, is het nog besmettelijk van zodra je met de behandeling bent gestart? Groetjes, Sophke


Ja, zolang er wratjes zijn, is het besmettelijk... Dus je kunt er maar het beste over praten.. Ik neem aan dat dit niet je eerste relatie is.. Het heeft niets te maken met zomaar rommelen met jan en alleman.. Inmiddels weet ik dat heel veel mensen het HPV virus bij zich dragen, maar er geen weet van hebben.. Ze krijgen misschien ooit 1 klein wratje wat niet eens als zodanig herkend wordt.

Mijn lief heeft er nu ook 2.. en als ik ze niet had, hadden we nooit gezien dat hij er 2 had. Zijn afweersysteem is dus veel groter dan de mijne (en de jouwe) Zijn lijf maakt snel antistoffen aan. Wellicht heb jij toevallig ook iemand eerder getroffen die er 1 had en heb je gewoon pech gehad.

Maar je moet inderdaad bedenken dat zolang je wratjes hebt, is het besmettelijk..

----------


## Soa Advies

Als ik alle berichten hier zo lees dan kom ik een hoop waarheden en halve waarheden tegen. Het HPV-virus welke genitale wratten veroorzaakt is een hele andere variant dan het HPV-virus welke ook het risico op baarmoederhalskanker vergroot.

Wat in elk geval wel heel belangrijk is, is om een goede behandeling te kiezen. Daarbij heb je verschillende keuze mogelijkheden. Je kan er onder andere voor kiezen om jezelf te behandelen. Vooral als je jezelf erg schaamt is dat prettig. Ook kan je een arts jou laten behandelen. 

Ze zullen in elk geval niet zomaar uit zichzelf verdwijnen. Wel groeien ze uit zichzelf door als je niets doet.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Als ik alle berichten hier zo lees dan kom ik een hoop waarheden en halve waarheden tegen. Het HPV-virus welke genitale wratten veroorzaakt is een hele andere variant dan het HPV-virus welke ook het risico op baarmoederhalskanker vergroot.
> 
> Wat in elk geval wel heel belangrijk is, is om een goede behandeling te kiezen. Daarbij heb je verschillende keuze mogelijkheden. Je kan er onder andere voor kiezen om jezelf te behandelen. Vooral als je jezelf erg schaamt is dat prettig. Ook kan je een arts jou laten behandelen. 
> 
> Ze zullen in elk geval niet zomaar uit zichzelf verdwijnen. Wel groeien ze uit zichzelf door als je niets doet.


Het lijkt mij niet verstandig om voor eigen dokter te spelen. Het is altijd verstandig om langs een echte dokter te gaan! Deze heeft ervoor geleerd en weet precies wat hij/zij moet doen. Zelf kun je dingen nooit 100% zeker weten en het is dan ook niet verstandig om jezelf een behandeling te geven.

Daarnaast is het niet toegestaan links te plaatsen. Je kunt dan in je stukje aangeven: wil je meer informatie over deze website stuur mij dan even een PB of google op ....

----------


## Lisa9372

Middel tegen wratten - http://shytobuy.nl

----------

